# SVG Fill Color



## Carrear (6. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich habe fertige svg Datein für Icons. Diese binde ich aktuell über den Image Tag ein. Nachteil: Ich kann die Farbe offensichtlich nicht beeinflussen. Also wie kann ich SVG Dateien einbinden und deren Farbe verändern?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Carrear (12. Juni 2013)

Offensichtlich ist es einfach nicht möglich  ?


----------

